# Bulgarian: gender of words that end in - ение



## Jason_2_toi

My question is, can one deduce that words ending in

ение

will have a particular gender?

For instance изпълнение, нетърпение, отопление, съобщение, престъпление, and so forth.


----------



## Gerry905

All the words I can think of that end in -ние are neutral. I've never noticed this before.
богослужение, благодарение, имение, благоразположение, бдение, благоговеене, вдъхновение, вероучение, беззаконие, безсъзнание, благожелание, благодеяние, безсъние.


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Thanks.


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Actually, in Bulgarian, all the nouns ending in -*e*, are neuter. 

Exceptions are the vocative forms (Боже, народе, ..). Also, exceptions are some masculine words, either domestic ones (тате:dad, бате:elder brother, ..), or borrowings (аташе, ..). They take adjectives and pronominals in masculine and the -то article. Also, there are some masculine personal names in -e (Яне, Блаже, ..) which by the way are often spelled in -и.


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Thanks. All? 
Including
нарушение and напрежение?
The reason I ask is I think I came across an exception, but unfortunately I can't think of it at the moment. No doubt it'll occur to me later, in which case I'll post again.


----------



## Panceltic

Yes, нарушение and напрежение are neuter too. I'd like to know that exception


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Gerry905 said:


> All the words I can think of that end in -ние are neutral. I've never noticed this before.
> богослужение, благодарение, имение, благоразположение, бдение, благоговеене, вдъхновение, вероучение, беззаконие, безсъзнание, благожелание, благодеяние, безсъние.


Except for благодарение, I didn't know any of the words you quoted. So, thanks for adding to my vocabulary. I copy/pasted them into Google translate. Very interesting. Curiously, GT couldn't translate благожелание!


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Panceltic said:


> Yes, нарушение and напрежение are neuter too. I'd like to know that exception


I haven't been able to think of that, and possibly I've confused it with the ending ост, which if I'm not mistaken are mostly but not exclusively feminine.


----------



## Panceltic

Yes, this ending is used to form feminine nouns. One exception I can think of is мост (a bridge, masculine), but this is actually the root of the word, not the -ост suffix.


----------

